# Painting for those with dexterity issues



## designstudent (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi there! 

I am a final year product design student. I do a lot of painting myself and I'm looking to develop a product for older adults with dexterity issues who want to paint. 

I would love to hear some insights on your painting process and any parts you find challenging?

Thank you all in advance - your insights will be really valuable for my research

Thanks!


----------



## Chet (Nov 3, 2022)

Unless you are a 50 year old student, you will get the boot. In regards to your question though, I have heard of armless people who hold a paint brush with their toes, so if there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 3, 2022)

I will only address the grasping of a brush.   Can't address people's vision issues since they vary.

Brush handles to be a bit thicker, not like a big stick of chalk, but not so delicate as many brush handles currently for use.  

Perhaps color code for their purpose or write on the brush handle, Watercolor, Oil, etc.  I have that on my brushes or put a bit of tape on them with the words.

As far as other painting issues, what exactly?  Pads of paper, canvas sizes?

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2022)

designstudent said:


> I would love to hear some insights on your painting process and any parts you find challenging?


My lack of talent, gotten no better with age...


----------



## designstudent (Nov 3, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> I will only address the grasping of a brush.   Can't address people's vision issues since they vary.
> 
> Brush handles to be a bit thicker, not like a big stick of chalk, but not so delicate as many brush handles currently for use.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply!

Other painting issues may include problems with cleaning brushes, mixing paints etc


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 3, 2022)

As far as cleaning brushes, it depends what paint was used. I think many people invent their own ways of things. Different soaps/solutions/etc.  

Mixing paints, not sure what you mean.  I use various saved plastic containers, plastic plates, palettes.


----------

